# Problème de partition avec Boot Camp pour installer Windows



## marion97460 (30 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de venir vous demander de l'aide car j'essai d'installer Windows sur mon iMac mais je n'y arrive pas...
Hier, j'avais pourtant réussi, j'avais eu accès à Windows mais n'ai pas eu le temps de terminer la configuration/mise en route et ce matin je ne comprends pas pourquoi je ne trouve plus Windows quand j'allume mon Mac en maintenant les deux touches commandes enfoncées. J'ai donc tenté de réinstaller tout ça via Boot Camp comme hier et là impossible... Une erreur a du se glisser entre temps, voilà le message qui apparait : "Votre disque n’a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai donc fait ce qui est préconisé (SOS) mais aucune erreur n'est signalée, je bloque...

Je vous remercie par avance pour le temps que vous voudrez bien m'accorder. Je vous joints les infos concernant mon iMac et voila ce que j'obtiens lorsque je tapes diskutil list dans le terminal :

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
iPhonedeMarion:~ marionauvinet$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         27.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         890.0 GB   disk1s2
                    (free space)                         110.0 GB   -

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +917.6 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  117.7 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 285.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                626.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk2s5s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.3 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2021)

Bonjour *marion*

Tu as un *iMac* avec 2 disques internes : SSD de *27 Go* & HDD de *1 To* > associés logiciellement en un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. OS Big Sur installé.

- voici la configuration actuelle du HDD -->​

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         890.0 GB   disk1s2
                    (free space)                         110.0 GB   -
```

comme tu peux le voir > tu as une bande d'espace libre de *110 Go* en queue de disque. Il s'agit manifestement d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée sans que son espace n'ait été récupéré au *Conteneur* collectif du Fusion Drive. Note : en cas de Fusion Drive > les repartitionnements n'affectent jamais que le HDD > jamais le SSD.

Passe la commande suivante (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur* collectif > puis affiche la configuration interne résultante

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas de blocage => on saura où et pourquoi.


----------



## marion97460 (30 Août 2021)

Bonjour macomaniac, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.

Voilà le résultat : 

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 109 995 130 880 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-674E036024D932EADEE67F4DEE8D8B74122062574D16919C166D8B2AD0912951)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 889 999 998 976 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         27.6 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  118.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 285.1 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                626.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk2s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2021)

Aucun problème ! --> la vérification préalable de l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes a avéré un sans faute. Suite à quoi > l'espace libre de *110 Go* a bien été ré-agrégé au *Conteneur* collectif du Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD).

- retour à la case départ pour toi. Rien ne s'oppose a priori à la création d'une nouvelle partition *BOOTCAMP*. Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows dans ce volume --> par contre je ne suis pas compétent (je n'installe pas Windows et je ne l'utilise pas). C'est @Locke le spécialiste et en cas de problème => tu devras attendre ses conseils.​


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2021)

Là, je ne vais pas être d'une grande utilité, j'ai toujours pu constater dans les forums qu'il y avait souvent des problèmes avec des Mac ayant l'option FusionDrive. A la base, lors d'une première installation il n'y a aucun message d'erreur de la part d'Assistant Boot Camp, mais suite à un effacement/suppression d'une partition Windows que lors d'une nouvelle tentative que c'est un échec !

N'ayant jamais eu de Mac avec l'option FusionDrive, je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe, parfois avec des Mac Pro, c'est la table de partition qui peut-être passée en PMBR, mais pour la résolution ça n'est pas ma tasse de thé.


----------



## marion97460 (31 Août 2021)

Wah génial ça a fonctionné ! L'espace libre a été réaffecté à Boot Camp que j'ai donc pu installer ! Merci beaucoup pour cette précieuse aide  Bonne journée à tous les deux


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2021)

marion97460 a dit:


> Wah génial ça a fonctionné ! L'espace libre a été réaffecté à Boot Camp que j'ai donc pu installer ! Merci beaucoup pour cette précieuse aide  Bonne journée à tous les deux


Donc la suppression et réatribuation de cet espace...


marion97460 a dit:


> (free space) 110.0 GB -


...dans Macintosh HD a suffit pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp ne perde plus les pédales ?


----------



## ocazion (31 Août 2022)

bonjour à tous,
je suis tombé sur ce fil en cherchant une solution a mon problème…
j'ai un iMac 27" late 2013 avec un Fusion Drive 3To.
j'aimerai installer win10 avec boot Camp.
Apres 2 tentatives, le processus se termine par un message d'erreur : Boot Camp ne parvient pas à faire une partition
est-ce que quelqu'un à une solution ?


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> Apres 2 tentatives, le processus se termine par un message d'erreur : Boot Camp ne parvient pas à faire une partition
> est-ce que quelqu'un à une solution ?


Commence par faire le ménage, tu as 2 fois Macintosh HD - Données et 2 fois Boot Camp en image disque sur ton Bureau de 2,8 Go.


----------



## ocazion (31 Août 2022)

Merci Locke d'avoir répondu

voici les copies d'écran de l'outil disque après avoir débranché les disques externe et redémarré l'iMac 
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi j'ai tout ça et *surtout *je ne sais pas comment et quoi supprimer 
je vois sur l'image B (encadré en rouge) que j'ai 6 volumes, et plus bas l'un des volume se nomme VM, 
est-ce que ce serai VM Ware (qui est installé sur mon mac)
je vois aussi 2 volumes non monté (je ne sais pas les monter pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans)
je remarque un changement d'icône sur l'mage C, D, E, (indiqué par la flèche rouge) 
je suis perdu !


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> je vois sur l'image B (encadré en rouge) que j'ai 6 volumes, et plus bas l'un des volume se nomme VM,
> est-ce que ce serai VM Ware (qui est installé sur mon mac)


Non, tout est normal sauf que j'ai déjà mentionné que tu as un volume *Macintosh HD - Données* en trop. Dans cette copie écran...




...en 1) ce volume ne fait que 57 Ko et n'a pas lieu d'être. Tu fais un clic droit dessus et tu sélectionnes *Supprimer le volume APFS*.

En 2) dans cette copie écran, tu ne touches surtout pas à ce volume...




...il contient tous tes logiciels et données personnelles pour un total de 393,19 Go. Pas touche ! Pas sûr que ça résolve ton problème. J'ai souvenance que par le passé qu'il y avait un problème avec l'option FusionDrive de 3 To. Tu mentionnes avoir un iMac de 2013, à l'époque avec macOS Mojave, il avait un problème et Apple avait fait un correctif pour Assistant Boot Camp.

Alors, avant de faire quoi que ce soit, lance Assistant Boot Camp et vérifie son n° de version. Le correctif d'Apple pour macOS Mojave est ici... https://support.apple.com/kb/DL2007?locale=fr_FR ...attention, ne joue pas à l'apprenti sorcier, car tu as 393,19 Go de données personnelles !!!


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Locke,
ce petit message pour te remercier de ton aide.
Mon retour d'expérience : j'ai donc fait le ménage puis fais nouvel essai boot camp -> nouvel échec.
Puis en cherchant dans le forum, je suis tombé sur ton tuto d'installation windows sur un disque externe (impeccable ce tutoriel !)
Et ça marche parfaitement, merci doublement !


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> Mon retour d'expérience : j'ai donc fait le ménage puis fais nouvel essai boot camp -> nouvel échec.


Te concernant, c'est assurément un problème avec l'option FusionDrive de 3 To qui a toujours posé un problème et jamais résolu de façon pérenne.


ocazion a dit:


> Puis en cherchant dans le forum, je suis tombé sur ton tuto d'installation windows sur un disque externe (impeccable ce tutoriel !)
> Et ça marche parfaitement, merci doublement !


Oui, ça fonctionne très bien en évitant de monopoliser l'espace du disque dur interne. Mais bon, ça ne concernera plus que les Mac avec processeur Intel, avec les nouvelles puces M1 c'est impossible, de plus il n'y a plus Assistant Boot Camp, on ne peut que d'une façon limitée que faire de la virtualisation avec Parallels Desktop.


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

pour le FusionDrive 3 To, j'avais l'intention de le changer avec un ssd (comme je l'avais fais avec mon encien iMac 21 2010) mais quand j'ai vu le tuto pour ouvrir la bête, je me suis dégonflé, la ventouse pour déboucher les WC ne suffit plus ))

j'ai aussi un MacBook pro 13" M1. Et en effet, après l'achat, j'ai découvert qu'il était impossible d'y installer Win… Je ne regrette pas mon achat, c'est une petite bombe cette machine mais j'espère malgré tout que les ingénieures Microsoft vont nous pondre un windows arm stable dans l'avenir …


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> mais j'espère malgré tout que les ingénieures Microsoft vont nous pondre un windows arm stable dans l'avenir …


Ça viendra, mais ça restera de la virtualisation avec l'impossibilité d'utiliser à 100 %  le matériel interne d'un Mac. Sur le fond, il n'y a pas que Microsoft, il y aussi les éditeurs, comme Parallels Desktop et VMware _(qui à pris du retard)_, car Apple se fiche complètement de tout ça en ne proposant plus l'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp pour les puces M1.


----------



## ericse (2 Septembre 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> windows arm stable


Bonjour,
Windows ARM fonctionne très bien sur M1 avec Parallels, ce qui pêche c'est l'accélération 3D nécessaire à certains programmes.
Tu peux tester, il y a une période d'essai gratuite.


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ça viendra, mais ça restera de la virtualisation avec l'impossibilité d'utiliser à 100 %  le matériel interne d'un Mac. Sur le fond, il n'y a pas que Microsoft, il y aussi les éditeurs, comme Parallels Desktop et VMware _(qui à pris du retard)_, car Apple se fiche complètement de tout ça en ne proposant plus l'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp pour les puces M1.


Ha mais donc Apple aurait changé de "politique“, je me souviens de la naissance de bootcamp, avec des sous-entendu des mac comme machines universelles, ce qui m'arrangeais bien d'ailleurs ))


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Windows ARM fonctionne très bien sur M1 avec Parallels, ce qui pêche c'est l'accélération 3D nécessaire à certains programmes.
> Tu peux tester, il y a une période d'essai gratuite.


Bonjour Ericse, merci pour l'infos, donc pour une utilisation bureautique et un peu de retouche photo, montage vidéo simple, ca serai "jouable" ?


----------



## ericse (2 Septembre 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> Bonjour Ericse, merci pour l'infos, donc pour une utilisation bureautique et un peu de retouche photo, montage vidéo simple, ca serai "jouable" ?


Probablement, je n'ai pas essayé car macOS est suffisamment riche en appli de bureautique et de retouche photo/vidéo pour ne pas avoir besoin de Windows pour ça. Tu penses à des appli particulières qui n'existeraient pas sous macOS ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> j'ai vu le tuto pour ouvrir la bête, je me suis dégonflé, la ventouse pour déboucher les WC ne suffit plus ))


Mets un SSD externe : ça au moins c'est facile à faire 
et tu profiteras de tes ports USB3, donc avec un "bon" débit.




ocazion a dit:


> Bonjour Ericse, merci pour l'infos, donc pour une utilisation bureautique et un peu de retouche photo, montage vidéo simple, ca serai "jouable" ?


J'avoue ne pas voir l'intérêt de Win avec ces applications…


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mets un SSD externe : ça au moins c'est facile à faire
> et tu profiteras de tes ports USB3, donc avec un "bon" débit.
> 
> J'avoue ne pas voir l'intérêt de Win avec ces applications…


c'est pour faire des tuto pour des étudiants. A la FAC, il n'y a que des PC, alors pour "coller" la plus possible a ce que vont faire les étudiants j'utilise windos. Je fais des TD durant lequel les étudiants réalisent des livre numérique qui inclus des textes, des images, du son et de la vidéo. Pour faire tout ca, on utilise open office, calibre, et des éditeurs images, son et vidéo en ligne.
Il m'arrive aussi de réaliser pour des clients des template powerpoint et word, il se produit qq décalages/erreurs lorsque j'ouvre par exemple un fichier .potx réalisé avec powerpoint mac sur powerpoint win, alors  ca me permet de corriger avant de l'envoyer aux clients.



ericse a dit:


> Probablement, je n'ai pas essayé car macOS est suffisamment riche en appli de bureautique et de retouche photo/vidéo pour ne pas avoir besoin de Windows pour ça. Tu penses à des appli particulières qui n'existeraient pas sous macOS ?


Ce n'est pas pour les applis, c'est pour faire des tutos qui seront vu par des étudiants qui bossent sur des pc à la FAC. Lorsque l'interface n'est pas la même, les étudiants sont très perturbés (c'est dans une FAC de lettres, ils ne sont a leurs aise avec "l'informatique")


----------

